# Paste Special when moving data between worksheets



## VBAN0oB (Dec 27, 2022)

I am trying to figure out where to insert the paste special rule on my code.  Currently each sheet has conditional formatting that isn't the same so the current code is overriding the conditional formatting on the new sheet it is pasted to.  

'Apply loop for column A until last cell with value
    For Each Cell In .Range("A1:A50" & .Cells(.Rows.Count, "D").End(xlUp).Row)
    Selection.EntireRow.Select
    'Apply condition to match the "Pipeline" value
    If Cell.Value = "P" Then
    Selection.EntireRow.Select
    sheetNo2.Activate
    tbl2.ListRows.Add
    R = tbl2.Range.Rows.Count
    sheetNo1.Activate
    'Command to Copy and move to a destination Sheet "Pipeline"
            .Rows(Cell.Row).Copy Destination:=sheetNo2.Rows(FinalRow2 + 1)
            Selection.EntireRow.Select
            .Rows(Cell.Row).Delete
            FinalRow2 = FinalRow2 + 1


----------



## rollis13 (Dec 27, 2022)

Change this line:
	
	
	
	
	
	



```
.Rows(Cell.Row).Copy Destination:=sheetNo2.Rows(FinalRow2 + 1)
```
to:
	
	
	
	
	
	



```
.Rows(Cell.Row).Copy
sheetNo2.Rows(FinalRow2 + 1).PasteSpecial Paste:=xlPasteValues
```


----------



## VBAN0oB (Dec 29, 2022)

rollis13 said:


> Change this line:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so very much for the assist.  You just saved me a ton of time in further research and in going behind people and deleting the conditional formatting that follows.


----------



## rollis13 (Dec 29, 2022)

Thanks for the positive feedback, glad having been of some help.


----------

